
The U.S. Military Finally Wants to Buy a Plane for Right Now - ourmandave
http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/the-u-s-military-finally-wants-to-buy-a-plane-for-righ-1792951592
======
BrailleHunting
A-10 (CAS) and F-16 (higher up). Both around $20 megabucks to acquire and both
about $20k CPFH. Tried-and-true. Battle-tested. The. End.

For strategic roles, use the existing fancy toys sparingly and cancel the F-35
boondoggle.

With the US MIC budget exceeding 50% of total (or 4% of GDP or about 7 next
countries together), value for money is a far-off concept.

And, why not heavier-load drones (say pilotless attack helo or fixed-wing)
with loitering capabilities? Reducing expensive pilot training and
survivability apparatii would cut costs.

